# كتاب Plumbing Installation Details



## zanitty (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الهادى​ 

و انا بقلب كده فى الشبكه العنكبوتيه وقعت على كتابين حلوين 
​



و طبعا عشان عارف ان ليا حبايب ممكن يبصوا لى فى اللقمه فقلت اللى ياكل لوحده يزور و اللى يبص بعينه يعور
​ 
فجبت لكوا الكتابين دول كتاب Handbook on Plumbing Installation for Buildings و كتاب Plumbing Installation details
​ 

الكتابين اهداء خاص للمهندس صبرى سعيد و المهندس عبد العاطى البدرى و لكل مبدع من مبدعى الملتقى

و طبعا يهمنى اعرف راى ملاكى الحارس صديقى العزيز محمد عبد الرحيم

لا تنسوا الدعاء لاخيكم ان يفرج الله كربه

لتحميل الملفات من هنا
*


----------



## شيخ الحارة (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شبح الحارة (26 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## عبود_فتحي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي زانتي

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير الثواب

دائما تذهلنا بالمعلومات و الكتب المفيده


----------



## mah_safy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وفرج عنك كربك


----------



## aati badri (27 ديسمبر 2010)

منقول


دعاء تفريج الكرب والهم والغم {} 

_الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على خاتم النبيين و المرسلين لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم .لا إله إلا الله العلى العظيم سبحان الله رب السموات السبع و العرش العظيم ( للهم إنى أدرأ بك فى نحورهم و أعوذ بك من شرورهم و أستعين بك عليهم فاكفنى بما شئت_
_( 3 مرات)_​ 

_** _​ 
_اللهم إنى أشكو إليك ضعف قوتى و قلة حيلتى و هوانى على الناس يا أرحم الراحمين يا أرحم الراحمين يا أرحم الراحمين أنت ربى و رب المستضعفين إلى من تكلنى إلى بعيد يتجهمنى أم إلى عدو ملكته أمرى,إن لم يكن بك على غضب فلا أبالى و لكن عافيتك هى أوسع لى,أعوذ بنور وجهك الذى أشرقت به الظلمات وصلح عليها أمر الدنيا و الآخرة من أن تنزل بى غضبك أو يحل على سخطك(ولك العتبى حتى ترضى)_
_( 3 مرات)_
_ولا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم _​ 
_**_​ 

_اللهم إنى أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الذى إذا دعيت به أجبت و إذا سألت به أعطيت و إذا استرحمت به رحمت و أذا استفرجت به فرجت ان تفرج عنى ما أنا فيه و أن تكفينى شر الحاسدين و المعادين و انصرنى عليهم بنصرك و تأييدك يا قوى يا معين ,_​ 
**​ 
_ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين و ألحقنا بالصالحين و أفوض أمرى إلى الله ان الله بصير بالعباد و حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل و لا حول و لا قوة إالا بالله العلى العظيم و صل الله على سيدنا محمد الحبيب و على آله و صحبه وسلم_​


----------



## aati badri (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررري بلاحدود
امتناني


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> منقول
> 
> 
> دعاء تفريج الكرب والهم والغم {}
> ...


بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وأثابك الجنة


----------



## hanisami (27 ديسمبر 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## mohamed mech (27 ديسمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​ 
هنبض فى اللقمة و فى الشربة و فى اى حاجة حتى فى كوباية الشاى اللى فى إيدك لو فكرت انك تخبى حاجة عننا
و على فكرة انا ممكن اتفك مع منو تجبلى الهارد على اول الشارع و اديها وحدة شيكولاته


----------



## zanitty (27 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> [/right]
> 
> هنبض فى اللقمة و فى الشربة و فى اى حاجة حتى فى كوباية الشاى اللى فى إيدك لو فكرت انك تخبى حاجة عننا
> و على فكرة انا ممكن اتفك مع منو تجبلى الهارد على اول الشارع و اديها وحدة شيكولاته


مانو مسافره كمان شويه (((((((


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

نؤمن على الأدعية التي تكرم اخونا الحبيب عبد العاطي بتجميعها جزاه الله خيرا و فرج عنا جميعا 
و نضيف اليها 
أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق و ذرأ و برأ 
هديتك ياصديقي زانيتي عظيمة الشأن والقيمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وفرج عنك بكل كلمة كربة 
و دايما مجمع الحبايب حول مائدة العلم و الخبرة ، حفظكم الله


----------



## zanitty (27 ديسمبر 2010)

كم هو رائع مروركم جميعا و لا تسعنى الكلمات للرد عليه 
تقبل الله منا و منكم


----------



## alibakor (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## حسام الدينن (8 يناير 2011)

كتاب جميل


----------



## صفدي (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (22 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اتعلم الصحي بس هنا في مصر الصحى خاص بالهندسة المدنية 
وربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## hamadalx (23 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صفدي (19 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
وفرج كربك وكرب كل مسلم


----------



## dohengineer (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## aassam (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا أخي
حقيقة الموقع دائما فيه زهور تتفتح وتفوح منها ريحة العطر

شكرا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (6 يوليو 2011)

ويا سلام واحنا فى 2011 تنزل التطوير بتعهم
ومع ذلك
مشكووووووور


----------



## لورنس المكائن (7 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يخليكم دايما للملتقى 

 وسلام خاص للمهندس زانيتى على الكتب والموضوع الرائع​


----------



## dohengineer (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و الف شكر.


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## رجل الصناعة (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SAIFASAD (31 يناير 2014)

تمام الله يعطيك العافية شكرا جزيلا


----------



## boughandora (31 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خير 
ممكن تعيد رفع الكتب لان الرابط لا يعمل فقد تم حذف الملفات وشكرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (1 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي . ولكن الملفات غير موجودة وياحبذا رفعهم على غير الميديا فاير . وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (2 فبراير 2014)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي . ولكن الملفات غير موجودة وياحبذا رفعهم على غير الميديا فاير . وشكرا


اعتذر يا باشا 
اللنك ده فيه 3 ملفات يا سيدى عوضا عن الملف القديم 
https://copy.com/g9S8o72yyOlhCFXW


----------



## boughandora (2 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا ، شكرا سيد زانيتي


----------



## AHMED2284 (2 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ويارب يفك كرب المسلمين اجمعين


----------



## raouf belal (19 أبريل 2014)

ما شاء الله ربنا ينفع بيكم المسلمييين


----------

